# nkc



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

message from copperhead kennels that I recieved today. 

NKC pull n show, march 14 & 15. At pikeville fairgrounds. See u there! Spread the word n get ur dogs ready 
Copperhead Kennels.


(this is the first I have heard of it so I don't know) I'll be at a UKC Pull that weekend finishing up Bango's qualifing legs. but if out early may swing by on sunday


----------

